# Eddy Merckx - decoding and identification of frames



## Emerxil

I invite you to have fun together under the name: "what it's really called, when and from what my steel Merckx was built". So far, the favorite source of information for all interested was cadre.org and Eddy Merckx Serial Number - unfortunately I have to explain that this is a source of unreliable, misleading and incomplete information. For example: T is not a Columbus TSX label, A,B,P - are not Professional model labels, E series was produced in 81-84 (not 94/95), Z series was produced in 84-86 (not only in 1985), Multisport model never existed...you can do that for so long. For a warm-up, try to determine (on the basis of cadre.org) what frame it is: "M0C A0013" or "T0M A1546"... it's unlikely to work (and that's why you can read on various forums that "the markings on Merckx don't make any sense, guys from boredom were knocking just about anything"). But the EMC system existed, was consistent and logical. The truth will set you free...  (first frame is Corsa Columbus SL/SP, second frame is Strada Matrix/Cromor)

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## pmf

A lot of the information on that site is self reported. And over the years, Merckx made so many different frames -- mostly differing by tube sets -- that it's not surprising the serial numbers aren't very accurate. 

They all share one thing -- made in his plant in Belgium by craftsmen. Something that largely doesn't exist any more.


----------



## Emerxil

Serial numbers (placed on the right side) are very accurate, as are the "technical" markings (to be placed on the left). "Reports" on cadre.org were not verified and organized, drawing conclusions based on less than 100 sets of markings had to end badly... A lot of people think they have Merckx TSX (because they see "T" on the frame), while such a designation can be found on the Corsa Extra SLX / 753, Criterium, Professional, Corsa, 3-Athlete, Strada - all were built in Meise (none on TSX), but there are big differences between them (in value as well). By the way, Columbus TSX had the designation TT (road racing geometry) or TTB (century geometry).... The designation A ("technical") can be found on all models produced by EMC until 1991, the Professional model (and this is the unofficial name btw) was produced until 1986.... Of course, this may not bother anyone, my thread is for those who find it bothering... 

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## Emerxil

To encourage you to decipher your own labels: on the left side of the BB cover there are "technical" labels - If you find letters A,B,D,F,G,H,J,K,L,M*,N,P,S,T,Y and ^ stay calm, it's just the EMC employee code (it's not a designation of any EMC model, tubing or geometry); if you find such codes R,X,XB,C,CX,M*,TT,TTB,WW you can recognize the model/tube type/frame geometry (R=Reynolds 531, X=SLX road racing geo, XB=SLX century geo, C=Corsa, CX=Criterium, M=Strada(early), TT=TSX rr geo, TTB=TSX cent geo, WW=Strada(late), other models - Col SL/SP, R501, R753, R653, Max, Mx-L, Arcobaleno etc. - do not have "their" markings. There is nothing to be afraid of... unless your frame is a big surprise. A good place to train is ebay - a lot of frames are incorrectly described...

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## 524255

Nil


----------

